# socialization for a 9 week old pup



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ok so I got my pup a week ago today. she got her 2nd shot on tuesday mid day. I'm wondering what all kind of socialization yall think is ok for her. the breeder is a bit of an extremist and she told me to take her only outside for a short while to potty and w/e until a week after her fourth shot. most things ive read from forums to books to magazines say that now is ok to take her basically anywhere. Would taking her to petsmart and to fields be ok or no? and any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Check with your vet before taking her anywhere. It really depends on where you live, because some areas have a very high rate of Parvo, Distemper, and other diseases. In my area, my vet said to wait until one week after second set (very, very low incidence of disease in my area), and even then only take her to areas that weren't frequented by many dogs. For now, I would recommend carrying on walks around town (bring a friend because she will get heavy!), car rides around areas where there are different sights, smells, noises. I took my girl to the drive in movies at 9 weeks, and she loved people watching from the truck. 

Also check your contract to see if the breeder states not to socialize before all shots are completed. 

I know it's hard to not bring her everywhere right away, but you can always have people and safe, vaccinated dogs come to your house to play. The vaccines will be over soon enough!


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ok will do, thanks for the advice. shes definately a hand full. she gets to be a moody when she's tired and ready for a nap. she likes to watch people as they walk by then try to run and meet them, tugs at the leash and such.


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

yup no socialization till after the 3rd shot says the contract. which i havent yet but so tempting..also no raw till the 14th week, wonder why that is?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So how old was your pup when the first vac was given? Under 7 weeks and the vac is useless as the maternal antibodies are fighting off the vaccine. 
If you keep this pup isolated for another 4 weeks, it won't be good for him. I would take him safe places=relatives, friends houses and as long as other dogs are healthy, your pup should be ok. 
this recent thread may be helpful: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1089104&page=3#Post1089104


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

To add to Jane's list, I used to take Otto to Home Depot all the time. Took him to the garden center, to get the oil changed, put gas in the car, bunch of stores in the village.

If you want to take your pup to petsmart/petco or anywhere that other dogs go, you need to hold him up off the ground. If you want to be super safe, take your shoes off before you come in the house - you could pick something up walking down the street then spread it around the house.

Many places if you walk up to the service desk holding an adorable puppy and ask if it's okay for him to be in the store, they usually gush and say sure. 

As long as it's not somewhere that sells food, allowing dogs is usually up to the manager's discretion.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i didn't take my dog to pet stores untill he 
had his 3rd round of shots. i waited a week after
the 3rd round of shots were given before going to
pet stores. we were in the woods a lot after his 2nd 
round of shots. we were in puppy classes after his 2nd round of shots. we had people visit our dog, and dogs (pups) visit
our dog after his 2nd round of shots.

i found standing in front of the Supermarket was
a great place to people socialize. we went to the Vet
several times a week just so the Vet could pet and treat 
our puppy and give him mock examinations. now when we go to the Vet there's no problems. is your puppy
ok during car rides? we visted some stables because i wanted
my puppy to be horse neutral.

there's so much you can do. good luck with the
new puppy.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Bass Pro Shops allow dogs inside if they are not aggressive and if you have poop bags to clean up after them (just take them out to potty before going inside!). They opened one in the Calgary, AB, Canada area and it is always super busy and open until 10pm. The first visit there with Miya had lots of people petting her and saying how friendly she is.

I have also heard that Orvis stores allow dogs inside, but they don't have any Canadian locations so I am not absolutely sure. Maybe try calling Cabela's as well if you have one near by? It seems like the fishing, hunting, and camping stores are more open to having dogs inside.

Are there any busy coffee shops around you where you could have a coffee at an outdoor patio table with your puppy and have everyone fawn over how cute she is?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thing is- if you take the pup where other random dogs are, you have to carry your pup. Maybe go on craigslist and buy a stroller!







or put him in a doggybag








I took Karlo to the garden centers(mom&pop-not big box) some of them have acres and acres of nursery stock you can wander around in and people love puppies, so he got alot of attention. This was the busy planting time of year, though. Now they are seldom busy.
I find the problem w/ vets office is sick dogs go to the vet, so this is another place where my pup _never_ set foot til his 3rd set of vax. I live really close to mine so every week he went for a weigh in, I used a small crate pad to lay on the scale.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I've never seen any other dogs other than mine at the Bass Pro Shops location we have here. I just called ahead of time before making the trek there to double check that they allowed dogs. Most people were surprised and I heard people quietly say, "I didn't realize they allowed dogs in here."


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think with planning and common sense, we can get our puppies the VITAL socialization needed without waiting for all their shots to be completed.

I know I have friends with healthy vetted dogs. So I can make play dates at THEIR homes to do this. I can also take my puppy to place that are not commonly visited by other dogs who may have less responsible owners. Stores that pups don't visit frequently or in carts. 

There are many things we can do to plan and get our dogs out and about to socialize while not taking unnecessary chances.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

It is a common misconception to believe that healthy vaccinated dogs are not of concern to puppies. Its not so much that they may or may not themselves be sick but moreso what they bring with them on their coats and feet. Parvo is very hardy. So be sure to ask questions in your planning, i.e. "has the dog been to the vet in the past couple of days, dog park, doggie daycare, class, etc" to err on the side of caution.


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ok so hows about academy? they allow dogs but not many people know of it...would that be ok?


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

What's the academy? 

Funny story..... I had a place before we moved, a safe place to take puppies. It was an upscale outdoor mall with very few dogs, if any most of the time. Beautiful gardens, fountains, and animated caricatures. Most people were very dog friendly, at least when it came to precious puppies.... 

One day, I brought three 12 week old puppies with me to the mall for socialization. Two sets of shots.... As we were walking and practicing being on leash, a shopper asked to pet the puppies. I gave her permission and so she did. As she stood up and I took a good look at her, she had "Humane Society" printed on her shirt. I commented her on the nice shirt and the services that the humane society provides. She then told me she had just come from there, spending a day with all the dogs. I politely backed away and then held my breath for two weeks. You just never know... 

So moral of the story... just be careful and like someone said, use common sense,


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:So moral of the story... just be careful and like someone said, use common sense,


Realizing you really have to get them out and socialized when they are young cause you can NOT get that time back and really 'fix' them once they start having issues from under-socialization.

http://www.doberman.org/articles/puppy.htm

http://home.flash.net/~astroman/primer1.html

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

http://www.vonfalconer.com/puppy.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you took your dog to the mom&pop garden stores. other dogs
have been there, yes???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not necessarily, many people don't take dogs to places such as this. I took a chance, yes. And I did keep the eagle eye on what he was doing/sniffing. I agree with MRL and her links are great for explaining why/how time frames for this important imprinting age.
But as the past thread link I provided above, Jeans post sums up what I also feel about breeders.








I would rather risk a garden center, vs a vet, park or pet shop where dogs are sure to frequent. If we don't socialize our pups in the 7-12 week frame, it is sure to be a detriment for their overall mental/physical being. Onyx was not socialized enough, due to the harsh winter weather, and it was a long process to get her over some of her quirky issues. I believe her genetics play a part, but if she had been exposed to more during that age, it would have been beneficial. She is now a great dog, after several classes and proper management. I still have to keep her away from small children however, she doesn't trust them at all, so is reactive to them...dangerous, IMO.


----------



## jp11us (Jun 24, 2009)

ya my pup is a bit jumpy at young kids, she is getting better now though and I don't want her to be that way towards them, especially when me and my fiance go to have kids later in life


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't bring your pup by the insurance agent's office. They all thought she was so cute but two hours later I got a call with a quote and questions about her breed. The underwriter doesn't insure homes with German Sheperd Dogs. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DonPDon't bring your pup by the insurance agent's office. They all thought she was so cute but two hours later I got a call with a quote and questions about her breed. The underwriter doesn't insure homes with German Sheperd Dogs. I don't know what I was thinking.


I'm sorry.... but I did get a smile from your post







. What a way to find that out!


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlShe is now a great dog, after several classes and proper management. I still have to keep her away from small children however, she doesn't trust them at all, so is reactive to them...dangerous, IMO.


I have the same problem with Ruby. I did take her almost everywhere I went from the day we got her at 10 weeks old, exposed her to good experiences with kids, adults and dogs. She is fine with adults and most dogs now but VERY reactive to small children and it's getting worse! I am going to try to treat her every time she sees kids before she starts an aggressive display. One of the neighbors offered to help by having their kids offer treats when I approach them with Ruby. Going to have to condition the dog so when she sees kids she thinks kids = treats = good. I hope this works.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've only had Akbar for a full day but tomorrow I plan to take him to the grocery store and sit outside for socializing.


----------

